# Brake caliper decals



## Tips

I'm doing a little winter project during the holibobs, to strip, paint and seal all my brake calipers gloss black (not "yella" Dj.X-Ray







)

I've bought the VHT caliper paint kit (primer, paint, gloss lacquer) and I can't decide whether to purchase the Audi style brake decals for them.

So here's a little backdrop to help.

Audi A4 S-line convertible (B7)
Phantom black metallic pearlescent paint
Fully debadged, except I was advised to keep the S-line stickers on for re-sale value (grrrr)

So, do I go for the "S-line", "4 Audi rings", brake decals or none of them?

Here's 'ar Graham with a picher recap









1) S-line









2) 4 Audi rings in silver









3) Don't bother, stick to the gloss black "stealth" look calipers.








All comments are welcome :wave:

Cheers

Tips


----------



## great gonzo

Personaly I would keep in theme and use the S line stickers, they are nice and small and "not in your face" 
It would still look original and a bit special :thumb:

What would really look good tho would be bright red and a RipSpeed sticker on them :doublesho


----------



## Davemm

as above, keep with the S Line stickers


----------



## Tips

great gonzo said:


> What would really look good tho would be bright red and a RipSpeed sticker on them :doublesho


Cheers Gonz, I was actually tempted at one point by gold painted calipers for some inexplicable reason, then I woke up.  :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Davemm said:


> as above, keep with the S Line stickers


Looks like we have a runaway leader here, cheers for your input Davemm


----------



## Tips

Hmmm - early score so far. :thumb:

S-line 3
Hoops 0


----------



## Davemm

i think the Audi rings look a little to in your face especially on that small calliper.


----------



## The Cueball

stickers looks ghayer than a ghey man in Gheysville on the gheyest night of the year...

but each to their own! :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## Tips

Davemm said:


> i think the Audi rings look a little to in your face especially on that small calliper.


A good obsevation my man. :thumb:

Here's another "hoop" picher.


----------



## Tips

The Cueball said:


> stickers looks ghayer than a ghey man in Gheysville on the gheyest night of the year...


Ha, ha









Message received loud and clear Cuey. :wave:


----------



## nick.s

Shoulda polled it Tips ma man....that aside, Sline over hoops any day


----------



## Tips

S-line 3
No stickers 1
Hoops 0


:thumb:


----------



## Tips

nick.s said:


> Shoulda polled it Tips ma man....that aside, Sline over hoops any day


I'll see if I can sneak it in. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Tips said:


> Ha, ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Message received loud and clear Cuey. :wave:


:lol:

I have them on the S8 and forgot to remove them when I detailed the car... really hate them! :wall::wall:

you can see them here....










:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

The 2nd picture of the hoops looks worse


----------



## aj84

Tips: Slightly off-topic, who painted your calipers?

I did mine in Red (Audi A6 Le Mans in Black on Black) which looked great but never got a chance due to weather and no garage to do the second/third coat

Trying to find someone who can strip them and do them properly with all the coats without charging more than the calipers themselves


----------



## Tips

Davemm said:


> The 2nd picture of the hoops looks worse


Ha, ha


----------



## nick.s

Tips said:


> I'll see if I can sneak it in. :thumb:


Good call, makes trawling responses much easier  I'm in lazy mode


----------



## Tips

aj84 said:


> Tips: Slightly off-topic, who painted your calipers?
> 
> I did mine in Red (Audi A6 Le Mans in Black on Black) which looked great but never got a chance due to weather and no garage to do the second/third coat
> 
> Trying to find someone who can strip them and do them properly with all the coats without charging more than the calipers themselves


I'm *ahem* painting and sealing them myself - a mechanic friend is coming round to assist in the removal of calipers for beer tokens :thumb:


----------



## aj84

Ah ok - I didn't remove the calipers but just masked the hell out of them


----------



## Tips

nick.s said:


> Good call, makes trawling responses much easier  I'm in lazy mode


Cheers for the idea, bud. :thumb:

It's my first poll so don't break it peeps.


----------



## JBirchy

S-Line ones all they way Tips - not a fan of the hoops TBH...


----------



## -Raven-

I'd go S-line. Certainly don't leave them plain!


----------



## Tips

JBirchy said:


> S-Line ones all they way Tips - not a fan of the hoops TBH...


Cheers JB much appreciated fellah :wave:


----------



## Tips

-Raven- said:


> I'd go S-line. Certainly don't leave them plain!


Thanks -Raven- :thumb:

I'm at the mercy of the poll results here.


----------



## Tips

Here's a preview of the poll leader so far, take an early bow my son.


----------



## Tips

"None" is making a spectacular comeback.


----------



## Tips

Here's a preview of "None" - Gloss black, nice and stealthy.


----------



## JBirchy

Now my question to you Tips - if YOU had to choose a poll result - which would be your choice?! :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Wot no love for the hoops?


----------



## Tips

JBirchy said:


> Now my question to you Tips - if YOU had to choose a poll result - which would be your choice?! :thumb:


I've bottled it JB :thumb:

I've got a big enough job prepping, spraying, baking, and sealing the calipers with nano monkey tech sealants.

I will let the wise forum decide my fate with the decals


----------



## The Cueball

ok, the reason I prefer that look is because, and no offence, the brakes are nothing to shout about..  they are normal, single pot OE brakes... why draw attention to them...I really don't think the decals add anything to the look...

now, if you had something like these below.. then by all means shout about it! :lol: :argie:










:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Tips said:


> I've bottled it JB :thumb:
> 
> I've got a big enough job prepping, spraying, baking, and sealing the calipers with nano monkey tech sealants.
> 
> I will let the wise forum decide my fate with the decals


Fair point. I think your car in particular suits the S-Line ones. Plain would look a little bit boring IMO and the hoops look very aftermarket.

S-Line for OEM all the way, can i vote twice?! :lol:


----------



## Tips

Brake disc design poll coming up next 

Love those OZ's :thumb:


----------



## Tips

"None" has taken the lead :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Tips said:


> Brake disc design poll coming up next
> 
> Love those OZ's :thumb:


I love brakes.... I'm obsessed by them! :lol:

that pictchur is from Ben's car on here... can't remember the size of them.... f****g huge, I think... to use the accurate term... :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## Rayner

:wall: Tips I'm afraid I might of messed it a bit mate. Voted none but then scrolled down to the pic of none and well, Mind change! :wall:


----------



## Tips

The Cueball said:


> I love brakes.... I'm obsessed by them! :lol:
> 
> that pictchur is from Ben's car on here... can't remember the size of them.... f****g huge, I think... to use the accurate term... :doublesho


They look stunning Cuey - bit gutted I'm faffing about with spray paint now. 

Check dis picher. :argie:


----------



## The Cueball

lovely... now we are talking!!! :lol:

having a fight with myself about these 6 pot, 360mm bad boys for the S4










:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Very nice Cuey! Nicest i've seen on a production car are from a Bently Continental GT - They are Mahoooosive!


----------



## The Cueball

JBirchy said:


> Very nice Cuey! Nicest i've seen on a production car are from a Bently Continental GT - They are Mahoooosive!


yeah, they are the Audi carbon disks.... eh.... have you seen the price of them!!!!

At least £8k and I'm sure you can add more to that with the Bentley badge on there!!

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:lol:


----------



## Tips

Forget the poll - get some MOAR brake pichers up.









We can come back to the poll later. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I was getting these for the little Abarth:










and here is really not how to do it... cheap evil bay covers... on a M3 FFS... :wall:










:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Erm... not the biggest but GULP....


----------



## Tips

Where my main man Dj.X-ray he's a bit partial to "yella" calipers


----------



## JBirchy

Tips said:


> Where my main man Dj.X-ray he's a bit partial to "yella" calipers


Talking of "yella" calipers - look at these badboys courtesy of the KDS Waxstock 2012 show car, a heart throbbing Lamborghini Aventador - :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## The Cueball

no idea of the brakes...but what a pictchur










:thumb:


----------



## Tips

Gary, you were right all along, bud. :argie:


----------



## Tips

Hmm - red don't look too bad in motion.


----------



## The Cueball

yeah, they are all very nice and sexy... but not as good as these things... Ooof!!!!










:lol:


----------



## Tips

Back to reality with a bump


----------



## The Cueball

Tips said:


> Back to reality with a bump


but if you put a s-line sticker on it...... :tumbleweed:

see what I did there Tips me old mucker.... :lol::lol:



:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

The Cueball said:


> but if you put a s-line sticker on it...... :tumbleweed:
> 
> see what I did there Tips me old mucker.... :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Tips

The Cueball said:


> but if you put a s-line sticker on it......
> 
> :thumb:


Too cool for skool Cuey :thumb:

What a way to deliver your point.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yella tips has to be yella liquid yella please i'm begging ya..lol nice one tips,i like to keep things oem on my motors i haven't changed nothing on my S5 but i voted for Sline on your poll but plain black would look good too mate,i'd also get some chrome S line inner tube caps they're pretty subtle all the best my man


----------



## Tips

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Yella tips has to be yella liquid yella please i'm begging ya..lol


Good to see you taking it in great spirits. :wave:

Top man. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

S Line for me


----------



## Tips

The way the poll is panning out, this could be me.


----------



## Tips

... ending up with this.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Tips said:


> Good to see you taking it in great spirits. :wave:
> 
> Top man. :thumb:


Lol course mate you know me man always up for a laugh bud, i was laughing when i got to work this morning and saw your post quality:wave:


----------



## The Cueball

I'm sure you will have them looking good Tips...

:thumb:


----------



## Tips

The Cueball said:


> I'm sure you will have them looking good Tips...
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers dude, It's in the hands of the poll now :thumb:

I've pencilled in a week just on prep, cleaning, sanding, painting, baking, nano coating (and maybe even stickering)


----------



## dekerf1996

Stickers look ok on a decent brake set up, as they look like standard brakes then keep the stickers off


----------



## great gonzo

Right! stop posting pics of great big six pots with discs the same size of the wheels and remover the cons.....

Massive amounts of brake dust. 
Squealing at low speeds. 
Noisey when feathering the brakes. 
Not being able to stop when there cold. 
Spending a fourtune every 6 months on pads AND discs.


----------



## Jammy J

"None" gets my vote. I think stickers make it look tacky.


----------



## rtjc

Nothing wrong with gold calipers on the right car. Hammerite gold is a very nice subtle colour and works very well. I painted my old GS300 Sport calipers gold and it fitted nicely with the badging & colour combo


----------



## dooka

Original for me..
Although I do have a little dooka d on my rear calipers ..


----------



## GLN

Prefer the S-Line stickers


----------



## Tips

Hoops are back in play. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Just paint them and prep the callipers, the decals look tacky in my eyes but end of the day it's your own car, so do what you feel is right, good luck buddie from myself :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt

I'm in the no decals camp and tbh painting them anything but oe silver is also tacky, as said above dont try and bring attention to brakes that really arnt that special. All your going to do is shout I WANT BETTER BRAKES BUT CAN'T AFFORD THEM!!


----------



## Tips

WashMitt said:


> I'm in the no decals camp and tbh painting them anything but oe silver is also tacky, as said above dont try and bring attention to brakes that really arnt that special. All your going to do is shout I WANT BETTER BRAKES BUT CAN'T AFFORD THEM!!


Fair dinkum :thumb:

It was a close call between 'silver' and 'gloss black' calipers.


----------



## Tips

Trip tdi said:


> Just paint them and prep the callipers, the decals look tacky in my eyes but end of the day it's your own car, so do what you feel is right, good luck buddie from myself :thumb:


Cheers Trip - don't forget to vote for "none", if that's how you feel.

Coz, I'm gonna go with the poll results on this one. :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt

Tips said:


> Fair dinkum :thumb:
> 
> It was a close call between 'silver' and 'gloss black' calipers.


Iv voted but I'd honestly go with your gut feeling not the poll results. My earlier comment aside it's your car and you should do what you like to it. Who cares what anyone else thinks.

Ask your self this, which do YOU think looks better and go with that.


----------



## Tips

WashMitt said:


> Ask your self this, which do YOU think looks better and go with that.


A very astute and valid point :thumb:

I'm focussing all my energies on getting the prep, painting and baking stages as best as I can, so they will be fitted back on as gloss black painted calipers initially.

I've no strong leaning either way towards decals or not, so I'm happy to roll with the majority vote once the task is complete. :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86

One for Tips.......










Not the biggest brakes in the world but I'm pleased with them lol!!

I'd vote standard on yours, although I don't really think decals are really required to show of 'small' brakes (no offence)

But the clean factory look would surely work perfect!!!


----------



## Tips

BoostJunky86 said:


> I'd vote standard on yours, although I don't really think decals are really required to show of 'small' brakes (no offence)
> 
> But the clean factory look would surely work perfect!!!


No offence taken at all buddy - mine are the default factory size audi calipers :thumb:

BTW, that carbon front spoiler is all kinds of wow :argie:


----------



## b9rgo1234

My current setup








:thumb:

I think you should leave them plain, the hoops are a little cheap looking IMO


----------



## Tips

What an awesome setup there b9rgo1234 :argie:


----------



## Bristle Hound

No stickers Tips, please :thumb:

I like all my cars as standard looking as possible. IMHO the stickers would look a bit too 'boy racer' mate

Please, not on an Audi!


----------



## Tips

Bristle Hound said:


> No stickers Tips, please :thumb:
> 
> Please, not on an Audi!


Cheers Col, an impassioned plea there bud, duly noted. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123

Defo the s line stickers


----------



## DesertDog

I installed these aluminum MGP caliper covers over my standard Ford rear calipers. The fronts are 14" Brembos specific to the GT500.


----------



## Mat1984

Go for the s-line stickers pal the Audi rings look


----------



## aj84

Or this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Red-New...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item27ca274a1f

Wouldn't mind if i wasnt so scared of them falling off


----------



## BoostJunky86

Just save and throw some RS6 calipers on it 

Thanks buddy! Believe or not the full carbon set is cheaper to buy than a mint/new standard one if you can find them for sale . 

Got on on the back too .


----------



## President Swirl

S-Line for me, or maybe go for something that incorporates B7 in the decal ? A subtle nod to the enthusiasts maybe ?


----------



## Lowiepete

OK, I voted for none, purely on the basis that I don't think that replacement
graphics will withstand the heat. I could be wrong! However, if they don't, I 
reckon that you don't want to be finding out the hard way...

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## cheekymonkey

Lowiepete said:


> OK, I voted for none, purely on the basis that I don't think that replacement
> graphics will withstand the heat. I could be wrong! However, if they don't, I
> reckon that you don't want to be finding out the hard way...
> 
> With Season's Greetings,
> Steve


never had a problem with the heat before and i've done quite a few :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Lowiepete said:


> OK, I voted for none, purely on the basis that I don't think that replacement graphics will withstand the heat.


Hi Steve

If purchased, the decals will be high temperature resistant, computer die laser cut and made from 12 year cast vinyl used throughout the professional circuit* and industry which don't shrink or peel with age.

Thanks for your vote, much appreciated.









Tips

*manufacturers blurb


----------



## gav1513

hoops just dont look right, keep it s-line


----------



## Tips

gav1513 said:


> hoops just dont look right, keep it s-line


Cheers my man. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Are you putting a deadline on this Tips? Seems to be a runaway victory at this moment!


----------



## Tips

JBirchy said:


> Are you putting a deadline on this Tips? Seems to be a runaway victory at this moment!


Hi JB

I'll leave the poll to "mature" and take a final reading nearer the fitment time of the painted calipers.

Jus' waiting for the VHT caliper kit to come from eBay :wall:

Tips


----------



## BoostJunky86

great gonzo said:


> Right! stop posting pics of great big six pots with discs the same size of the wheels and remover the cons.....
> 
> Massive amounts of brake dust.
> Squealing at low speeds.
> Noisey when feathering the brakes.
> Not being able to stop when there cold.
> Spending a fourtune every 6 months on pads AND discs.


Baring the brake dust none of the above are an issue with mine!!
But I'd rather deal with a bit extra brake dust but be able to stop quickly and effectively?!


----------



## Tips

JBirchy said:


> Seems to be a runaway victory at this moment!


I better look into these "S-line" decals more seriously. :buffer: :thumb:

Thanks for your voting so far peeps. :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK

Tips,

You've chosen well with your paint, its worth the extra money this VHT stuff and good quality.

As for the decal I'd have to say the S-line as thats what Audi use on the big boys like the R8. Keep it looking as close to OEM, having the hoops looks like your bragging about the brand and something you'd find over on BarryBoys.... :thumb:


----------



## Tips

VenomUK said:


> Tips,
> 
> You've chosen well with your paint, its worth the extra money this VHT stuff and good quality.
> 
> As for the decal I'd have to say the S-line as thats what Audi use on the big boys like the R8. Keep it looking as close to OEM, having the hoops looks like your bragging about the brand and something you'd find over on BarryBoys.... :thumb:


Thank you VenomUK - your comments are much appreciated. :thumb:

The VHT kit comes with a "flameproof"* primer, a spray paint and spray clear lacquer coating with heat resistant to 900°F. I couldn't be dealing with paintbrushes and the potential for drying paint brushmarks, as I'm a cackhand with a brush. 

Just a slow, steady and very thin coats over a few days for the eventual win. By the time I've done all the prep, painting, baking and nano ceramic coating of all four calipers, I'll have time to reflect on how the wise forum members have chosen. :thumb:

Cheers

Tips

*Manufacturers blurb


----------



## Grommit

I would change the caliper colour to lime green or something.

Im with Cuey, stickers on the calipers are [email protected] than Loius Spence in a [email protected] convention in [email protected]


----------



## Tips

Grommit said:


> I would change the caliper colour to lime green or something.


Too late my man, I've ordered it already - it was a very close call between OEM Silver or Gloss Black.

I'd happily go Rosso red calipers but only with a proper brake & disc upgrade. :thumb:

In the end, I decided to go with stealthy gloss black calipers, primarily so I can do the bare minimum cleaning and maintenance on them (I hate alloy wheel cleaning with a passion) 

Did I just say that out aloud on a detailing forum - oops


----------



## Saamm93

got to be the SLine one...


----------



## Tips

Saamm93 said:


> got to be the SLine one...


Cheers bud. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

All done for you, I have voted for none, as a Audi, it's a luxurious brand of car, just prep the Callipers with paint and your car will look perfect Tip's honestly, but at the end of the day it's car, so what ever makes you happy buddie go for it :thumb:

Have a great Christmas from me, and will be touch shortly with yourself :thumb:


----------



## R0B

None Tips, after market stickers look rubbish,my opinion of course.

If you want decal laden callipers buy a better model that has it oem.*


*this is said in jest of course


----------



## Tips

Trip tdi said:


> All done for you, I have voted for none, as a Audi, it's a luxurious brand of car, just prep the Callipers with paint and your car will look perfect


Cheers Trip - really appreciate you taking the time to comment and to vote.

Speak. soon - Have a great Critmas (joke) Tips


----------



## Tips

R0B said:


> None Tips, after market stickers look rubbish,my opinion of course.


Cheers R0Bster - your opinion is greatly valued, thanks for voting. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

... still waiting for the VHT kit to arrive, but have sourced and sized the decals - just incase.









Surprisingly, this topic has evoked passionate pleas with strong cases to justify either decision.

Thank you all for participating - and keep up those votes


----------



## Derekh929

Have you not finished this yet what are you playing at


----------



## Tips

Derekh929 said:


> Have you not finished this yet what are you playing at


It's "Critmas", the post has gone doolally.


----------



## RedUntilDead

The last calipers I painted looked good in satin black and the mounting brackets in silver.
Gloss black stood out too much behind a silver alloy wheel.
For your poll I am going to vote sline as I think they look good and subtle too. Audi rings look terrible.
You are not trying to make the car look like something it is not so they wont look out of place.
Not many people are petrol heads so they are not going to know anything about brake calipers and big discs; yours will just look smart and not rusty.
IMO

Si


----------



## ShaunButton

Sline


----------



## Tips

Si - You've made a very astute observation there.









My car has a phantom black metallic pearlescent finish, and is rather muted and that's why I prefer carnauba waxes over "glassy" looking nano sealants as the waxes tend to give more warmth and flake pop.

Even my preferred tyre dressing, Espuma RD50 tyre was chosen primarily for it's factory satin finish (after a few days curing)

I haven't thought this through properly by ordering gloss black caliper paint.


----------



## RedUntilDead

What colour are your wheels?
Having said that gloss black will be too bling for your set up.
In my experience, gloss black (paint) on calipers does fade down a little. I will check my jeep out in the morning as that is sporting gloss black calipers approx a month old and I think the finish may well have dulled.
Sorry bud, but a satin black finish is your future

Si


----------



## Tips

Hi Power Silver


















Si - You are so on the money with Satin Black.


----------



## Tips

How about Black with Silver hoops?


----------



## Tips

Just adding silver hoops to the mix


----------



## Crash

I would personally go the rs look. Something special but keeps with the Audi Oem look.

Just another option thrown into the mix!


----------



## Luffehamp

Single pot sliding calipers should be kept plain black at all times.


----------



## mjn

Nothing.

If you put decals on, then you might as well put flames down the sides of your car! :doublesho

And why didn't you paint them pink or yellow? :thumb:


----------



## Dift

If your even considering putting stickers on them, just go the whole hog with these bad boys 

http://www.focalprice.com/ERY80B/Big_Brake_Caliper_Cover_Set_Black.html?Currency=GBP#.UNg0SpEgGSM


----------



## Tips

Dift said:


> If your even considering putting stickers on them, just go the whole hog with these bad boys
> 
> http://www.focalprice.com/ERY80B/Big_Brake_Caliper_Cover_Set_Black.html?Currency=GBP#.UNg0SpEgGSM


For clip on plastic brake covers.










I hope Cuey's not reading


----------

